# Could use some prayers tonite....



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not long ago my gf's dad was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor and gave him 4 mos to live. Well we had him transferred from the Island to a palliative care center here to be closer. Strangely since one Dr gave him a death sentence it seems they just give up on any further treatment and simply sedate people as such when they are in pain. He was actually doing really good until a few days ago when he got a urinary tract infection. Their treatment was to sedate him through his IV.... he has been sleeping ever since. She has been calling trying to get in touch with someone to find out whats going on and why he is so sedated. Not too mention he hadnt ate much for a couple days and they made no effort to even attempt to do it intravenously. We were just discussing last night that she should find another Dr and care facility and get another opinion as it seems the people at this place just sit in the break room all day and dont do much of anything except sedate people who are in ANY kind of pain without actually trying to treat whatever it is and let people pass on once they have made it to their facility.
This is very frustrating as he was doing very good just a few days ago.
Anyway after not getting any answer from the place or a return phone call, she goes there today to find out that he may not make it through the night. She was told that his body was basically shutting down. He is sleeping and unresponsive still. Go figure. 
This is not normal for me to do but it would mean the world to her if she could just talk to him one last time before he goes..... so if you could take the time to say a prayer for him tonight....i would appreciate it. His name is Jim and he is a great guy....I truly hate watching her go through this.
Thanks and God bless you all!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Such a tough and terrible thing for her to go through - I hope she gets to speak with him again. All the best.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I pray for him. I also have someone very special to me that has cancer and given months left to live...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank for sharing with us. My prayer will be with your family.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Stay strong, mate. My family will say some prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

he and his family will get a prayer from me tonite. I seldom call on god so maybe I have lots of credits. I will use them for this.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear.....We will be praying for him and your family~


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

You are a great bf for helping and caring for your gf and her family. Prayers to you both.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Prayer sent buddy. Hope she gets a chance to say bye to him in person and he the same.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

our prayer to you, your g/f and Jim Kozma.. Miracle does happen John.. It happens to us so it will happen to Jim!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

So hard to go through trying times like this. Mr Kozma, daughter, family and of course you John have our prayers.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Our thoughts and Prayers go out to you and your girlfriends family.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for the support, kind words, thoughts and prayers. It's highly appreciated. Didn't get a phone call in the middle of night so I guess that's a good sign. Keeping hopes high and thinking positive.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this.

I hope there is some good news and all the prayers help


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I often see the same attitude with the mental health sector and it's clinicians. There are good doctor's out there and good support staff, but it IS important to treat people as individuals and NOT as numbers in an overwhelmed system. My thoughts and prayers go out to Jim and his family (including you, John).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey John our thoughts and prayers are with you folks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys truly appreciate it! unfortunately, I just got a phone call informing me that he passed away about an hour ago  I guess it was just a waiting game at this point. Anyway he's obviously in a better place and out of pain now. RIP Jim!
unfortunately we have another problem. We thought his funeral arrangements were already paid for, turns out they weren't. When I get home I'll post in a little more detail but we are in need of some advice on what we need to do to get him cremated. Never had to do this and not sure what to do. Unfortunately can't afford it ourselves but apparently she'll be getting some death benefits within a couple weeks so we need to find a place that can do it and bill us until we can get the money to pay for it.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear the sad news


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

My condolences to you and your family.

It can take a while before any benefits are paid out. If you need some help paying for arrangements before that time, I'm willing to contribute whatever I can. 
I'm sure there are others in this community that will feel likewise.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

My condolences to you and your girlfriend. It's very sad


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. She wanted me to also pass along her thanks and appreciation for the thoughts and prayers. She is taking it better than I expected. Since we were able to get him a couple days before Christmas, she was able to spend much more time with him than if he was still on the Island. So she got to spend Christmas, New years and her b-day last month with him and she feels blessed that she was able to do that since he obviously didn't have much time left after being diagnosed. Knowing he is no longer in pain also give her some relief. Again a big thanks to everyone from her. 

AccidentalAquarist : That was a very kind offer, not what i was looking for, but appreciate the offer  

We got lucky with the cremation arrangements. His buddy from Pender Island called the place that was originally going to do it before we decided to get him to the mainland. They were kind enough to do everything we needed done and bill us for payments later. Absolutely awesome , since every place here wanted payment in advance. They have already picked him up from the facility, going to cremate him here and take his ashes back to the island and deliver them to his buddy. We will be going over there soon and as per his request, spread his ashes at his favorite park on Pender Island.

I truly appreciate all the kind words, thoughts and prayers from everyone. Times like this make BCA feel more like a family than a community


----------

